

Anonymous defaces davidguetta.co - noinput
http://www.davidguetta.co

======
samlev
I'm not sure what's meant to be there normally, and a google on the topic
seems to only bring up a french house music DJ, who's website is
davidguetta.com, not davidguetta.co.

